# The alt-right is dead; so now what?



## SigSauer (Sep 14, 2019)

The alt-right only lasted for maybe a year and a half to two years from 2016 to 2018. Internet Bloodsports and movement drama kept it alive for about 9 months after Charlottesville before it simply died off around June 2018 when the IBS website simply disappeared with Braving Ruin and Jay Dyer gone and the great cuckboxing of March 2018 and the fallout from it and Atomwaffen’s own #Satangate in January of that year. But in 2019 post-alt right America, things have only worsened since mid-to-late 2018. What boogeyman do you think left-wing MSM outlets are gonna use now with 8chan and countless other alternative media outlets gone and almost every kind of racist content scrubbed from the internet?


----------



## Foxxo (Sep 14, 2019)

I hear that there are still millions and millions of people who don't agree with the media.

Also, 8chan wasn't The Daily Wire.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Sep 14, 2019)

There never was an "alt-right". The commies just saw that "nazi" label had started losing effectiveness and also did not make really sense for most of the targets, they attacked with it, so they thought up a new scary sounding label for dehumanizing and lumping together anyone not 100% on board with them.


----------



## FlipTopBox (Sep 14, 2019)

Gamergate died years ago and the media still use that as a boogeyman. The same would probably happen to the alt-right.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 14, 2019)

"every kind of racist content scrubbed from the internet"
Nigger hanging from the tree
You're now dead, don't you see?
Should have left that girl alone
Now you reap what you have sown

More seriously, the media will just find new names and further demolish their credibility. It's a combination of the boy who cried wolf and the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 14, 2019)

How can the alt-right be dead when Drumpfkkkt is still in the white house? Checkmate, incel.


----------



## drain (Sep 14, 2019)

wtf is alt right and why should i care


----------



## Foxxo (Sep 14, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> There never was an "alt-right". The commies just saw that "nazi" label had started losing effectiveness and also did not make really sense for most of the targets, they attacked with it, so they thought up a new scary sounding label for dehumanizing and lumping together anyone not 100% on board with them.


There was never a true Scotsman either. There _were_ people who identified with the label, however, making it real.


sergeantshinypony29 said:


> Gamergate died years ago and the media still use that as a boogeyman. The same would probably happen to the alt-right.


The only people who bring up Gamergate are the profiteers who wish it wasn't dead.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 14, 2019)

Watch out, I've heard the alt-alt-right is brainwashing kids with maymays and rap music nowadays.

Or come up with a new name for the next conservative label: 
alt-right
adult alt-right
prog-right
nu-right
synth-right
glam-right
hair-right
surf-right


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 14, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Watch out, I've heard the alt-alt-right is brainwashing kids with maymays and rap music nowadays.
> 
> Or come up with a new name for the next conservative label:
> alt-right
> ...


I like synth-right.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 14, 2019)

The alt right is still alive. There headquarters is based out of a rock shop in tuscon


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Sep 14, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> There was never a true Scotsman either. There _were_ people who identified with the label, however, making it real.



It's not who identifies itself with the label, it's more about who labels you.

Here's an old Soviet joke illustrating the mindset of the sort of people, who thought up and started applying the "alt-right" label:

A fox, running at full tilt passes a wolf, who starts running alongside, asking if there is a forest fire or something. Fox lets the wolf know, that NKVD has ordered all camels in the forest to be caught and shot for being enemies of the people. Wolf is perplexed - "you're clearly not a camel!". "Ok, you stay here and when you're in the basement, getting tortured for confession, your toenails ripped out and testicles crushed, you tell them, that you are not a camel", pants the fox and keeps on running.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 14, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> I like synth-right.



I knew the institute were racist Nazis! I KNEW IT


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 14, 2019)

The fuck are you smoking, we are only growing stronger


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 15, 2019)

It's just re-branded as indie-right or post-pepe.


----------



## edboy (Sep 15, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Watch out, I've heard the alt-alt-right is brainwashing kids with maymays and rap music nowadays.
> 
> Or come up with a new name for the next conservative label:
> alt-right
> ...


Don't forget the art-right.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 15, 2019)

Christ Cried said:


> The fuck are you smoking, we are only growing stronger


I hope so. The new right needs to step up its game to the left otherwise we’re deader than a doornail though. No rallies hardly any activity from the right recently.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 15, 2019)

sergeantshinypony29 said:


> Gamergate died years ago and the media still use that as a boogeyman. The same would probably happen to the alt-right.


Nazis died 74 years ago. Prepare to read about the alt-right up to when you are gray and old.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 15, 2019)

I feel sorry for young people who don't realize that the phrase 'alt-right' is interchangeable with the term 'neocon' from when George Bush was president.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 15, 2019)

The Alt-Right consisted of a baker's dozen people who adopted the label after it became a media boogeyman. It's about as "real" as that.

You know what the Alt-Right is? Well poisoning. It's a way to trap people into neoconservative faggotry by scaring actual conservatives out of a contingency plan, trapping them within the confines of the Republican Party. To the left, the Alt-Right meant anyone from Yellowflag Libertarians to ethnostate advocates. It's a catch-all term. The communist left may be thoroughly ineffective at realpolitik, but they won the war on words effortlessly.


----------



## Clop (Sep 15, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> There never was an "alt-right". The commies just saw that "nazi" label had started losing effectiveness and also did not make really sense for most of the targets, they attacked with it, so they thought up a new scary sounding label for dehumanizing and lumping together anyone not 100% on board with them.


Well yeah, and it worked. Instead of having to distinguish between Nazi, racist, KKK, and an average voter, just make a new classification where all of those things fall into and presto manifesto, suddenly you're in the same category as genocide.

Pretty sure a lot of dumbasses still believe that shit too, they hear "alt-right" and they think "oh it's those neo-nazis, right?" I'd call it a clever trick if you ever needed to be clever to fool an average person on the street.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 15, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I feel sorry for young people who don't realize that the phrase 'alt-right' is interchangeable with the term 'neocon' from when George Bush was president.





ArnoldPalmer said:


> The Alt-Right consisted of a baker's dozen people who adopted the label after it became a media boogeyman. It's about as "real" as that.
> 
> You know what the Alt-Right is? Well poisoning. It's a way to trap people into neoconservative faggotry by scaring actual conservatives out of a contingency plan, trapping them within the confines of the Republican Party. To the left, the Alt-Right meant anyone from Yellowflag Libertarians to ethnostate advocates. It's a catch-all term. The communist left may be thoroughly ineffective at realpolitik, but they won the war on words effortlessly.



Alt-Right was a well; a place for all the new right-wing to gather. It's true that it's been poisoned now, but it was divergent right wing groups that rejected neoconservatism.

It may have become what you guys describe; but that's not what it was prior to say, charlottesville.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 15, 2019)

We celebrate.


----------



## Franjevina (Sep 15, 2019)

We just calmly proceed towards building intergalactic empire .


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 15, 2019)

Do absolutely Jackshit. The people behind the movement prove themselves just as degenerate as those “libtards” that they’re against. Seriously, Milo is going to Midwest FurFest this year like wtf.


----------



## MZ 052 (Sep 15, 2019)

> *The alt-right is dead; so now what?*


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Sep 15, 2019)

The same that happened to the Dark Enlightenment, NRx, and Paleo-Conservatives; fall apart from infighting, reform beliefs, and form a new group under 'better' ideals. There will always be left overs from those groups, but the core will shift. They still won't actually do anything.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 15, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> It's not who identifies itself with the label, it's more about who labels you.
> 
> Here's an old Soviet joke illustrating the mindset of the sort of people, who thought up and started applying the "alt-right" label:
> 
> A fox, running at full tilt passes a wolf, who starts running alongside, asking if there is a forest fire or something. Fox lets the wolf know, that NKVD has ordered all camels in the forest to be caught and shot for being enemies of the people. Wolf is perplexed - "you're clearly not a camel!". "Ok, you stay here and when you're in the basement, getting tortured for confession, your toenails ripped out and testicles crushed, you tell them, that you are not a camel", pants the fox and keeps on running.



Ironically summed up in this.


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 15, 2019)

Now the remainders infest any remotely right-leaning site with their filth and turn it into a neo-nazi shithole.


----------



## Bum Driller (Sep 28, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> There never was an "alt-right". The commies just saw that "nazi" label had started losing effectiveness and also did not make really sense for most of the targets, they attacked with it, so they thought up a new scary sounding label for dehumanizing and lumping together anyone not 100% on board with them.



This is patently not true. "Alt-right" as a term originated from the nationalist/white supremacy circles around ten years ago, around the same time when European populist parties started to gain traction, when certain elements within those circles wanted to re-brand themselves as alternatives to the "traditional" far right, essentially trying to obfuscate their racism in a bid to make their message more edible for the new generation of potential recruits. 

There was also a heavy emphasis on the part of this proto-alt-right in trying to distance themselves from the capitalist and Christian elements of the "classical right". Originally there was lot of talk in those circles about a paradigm shift in politics away from the "traditional dichotomy of right and left", and from such soul-searching they emerged with a heavy dose of newspeak -words like ethnonationalism and the term alt-right itself.


----------



## Axiomatically Pro-Choice (Sep 28, 2019)

Fact of the matter is that right wing parties are growing globally. Instead of acting in the real world the status quo obsessed over some nazi larpers online, pathetic. Honestly, good riddance, the alt-right movement were as delusional as the commies on r/breadtube. Instead of coming together, working towards reinstating family values, creating communities and discussing immigration in an intelligible way; they kept uttering their mantra of 'muh ethno-state'.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Sep 29, 2019)

Were they ever really alive? Like there are a quite a few conservative channels on youtube and some of them even talk about immigration and race science but the real far-right isn't really on youtube or relevant at all, they all have their own websites like TheRightStuff and The Daily Stormer, neither of which has a very big viewer base.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 29, 2019)

The Alt right lives under your bed and if you've been a particularly bad goy it will leave some gold teeth under your pillow for you to put in a compounding interest swiss bank account


----------

